# LGD skin problem



## carson84 (Oct 10, 2014)

One of our GP's, 9 month old Sadie, has a pinkish/red inflamed area on her back that is covered in a layer of puss. i played with her Saturday after work and i know it wasn't there then but today while playing with her i felt it. normally, on any other animal, I'd spray some Blu-Kote on a couple times a day until healed but i know if i spray that on her, she'd be blue forever. any suggestions on what this is and how to heal it? thanks


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

GPs commonly have skin problems from the matted/thick fur. You just have to clip it close to let it get air. I know one of the males we had needed frequent visits to the vet for shaving of hotspots and steroids and antibiotics. It is just a problem due to the thick fur that traps moisture and stops air flow. Keeping the area shaved close to allow it to dry and get air will help.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sounds like a hotspot. You can treat it using regular gold Listerine. Dab it on the hotspot with a cotton ball twice a day. It will go away. Make sure you clip the hair away from the spot first so it gets air to dry it up as well.

Good luck!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Adding to the above, what are you feeding?
My male has yeast issues, bad ones. If he eats grain I know it almost immediately. His ears start first, then his skin.
I keep him on a grain free diet, mostly all raw, and we have no more problems.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

The fact that there is pus on the exposure indicates some type of infection. After clipping fur and cleaning, you might want to consider triple antibiotic ointment on the area. It will help greatly while promoting healing.


----------

